# Test



## Borophyll (Sep 9, 2009)

testing, because my last post did not submit for some reason


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 9, 2009)

Were you trying to chat about human genitalia or the volumetric increase thereof?  Cos that'll get you every time.


----------



## Borophyll (Sep 9, 2009)

I just realized that it may be because a moderator needs to approve it.  I didn't notice the first time; a message comes up saying the moderator will approve it, but with barely enough time to read it before the page redirects...


----------



## Borophyll (Sep 9, 2009)

oh, which leads me to the question, how long does it take to be approved.  I have been waiting about 4 hours and still nothing...


----------



## lme@ (Sep 9, 2009)

I just approved your two posts. We have to investigate why they needed to be moderated.


----------



## saxon3049 (Sep 9, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Were you trying to chat about human genitalia or the volumetric increase thereof?  Cos that'll get you every time.



Thanks for giving me a giggle.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2009)

I think danger@ or one of the other admins added more strict link checks ("href") to the mix.


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 14, 2009)

Borophyll said:
			
		

> testing, because my last post did not submit for some reason



test failed.


----------



## Kolyasa (Sep 17, 2009)

nice post xD


----------

